# mantid ID?



## galapoheros (Mar 20, 2008)

Hello! I'm new to this forum and this is my first post. I've only kept a few local mantids that I've come across and I've never hatched an ooth before until about a month ago. On one of my bug hunts last year, I was way out in w tx on the side of a mountain and saw a giant ootheca on a creosote bush. I normally would have left it there but it seemed unusually large compared to others I've seen so I grabbed it and took it home. I broke the stick it was on off and stuck one end in some sand in a ventilated deli. I recently got babies from the ooth. A few people I mentioned this to are thinking Stagmomantis carolina but nobody has nailed down the ID with a def "yes". Here's a pic of one of the babies. Anybody know for sure that it's S. carolina? I would like to know for sure what it is but opinions are good too. Am I going to have to wait a few molts to be able to nail an ID?


----------



## macro junkie (Mar 20, 2008)

u have a male by the looks of it.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Mar 20, 2008)

Ummm how?


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2008)

Welcome to the site.

It does appear to be stagmomantis.


----------



## galapoheros (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks. I believe that's still a nymph in the pic unless I missed a molt but I don't think so. It's eating a very tiny pinhead cricket in that pic. The ooth is outside now, I kept about 15 mantids. I attached the ooth to a plant with twisties on each end of the stick the ooth was attached to. I'll take a pic of it and post it later.


----------



## blitzmantis (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought this section of the forum was about introducing yourself... I don't really know but it's whatever other people think it is


----------



## galapoheros (Mar 20, 2008)

It was moved since I posted this before I introduced myself. But seems like an OK way to step in with an mantid pic/ID. My name's David, 44 year old bug person. I've been keeping bugs and herps off and on since I've had a memory but I've never dove into mantids. I'm mostly into the native stuff (Texas), kind of focused more on Tarantulas and centipedes. Have some scorpions too, vinegaroon, trapdoor, a couple of kingsnakes, rat snakes and some roaches.


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2008)

I moved this post because he was introducing himself and asking for the ID.


----------

